# Pheasant hunting in Northern CA?



## dob84 (Sep 18, 2007)

I live in Sacramento, CA and have been hunting pheasants since I was 6 years old. I grew up hunting private land in the Sacramento River Delta, but a lot of the small farmers had to eventually sell out to commercial farming. Then I switched to hunting game bird clubs with my grandfather. There are still a lot of clubs around the valley here, but are so expensive, and they spoil a hunter anyway. It really isn't true hunting, it is more like shooting chickens in a rice stubble field!

I was just sending out this message to any hunters here in Northern California to see where you all go. I have hunted a lot of public (state and federal) lands here: Sutter Bypass, Yolo Bypass, the National Wildlife Refuges along I-5, some south of Sacramento, Lake Oroville Wildlife Area, etc.

So where does anyone go? Have any favorite places?

What about the possibility of paying to hunt private land...I have heard of such "clubs" where you pay a yearly pass to hunt private land...and a lot of these lands are adjacent to private clubs.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I lived in Santa Barbara, Ca for two long years. When I found out I had to go all the way to Sac area for roosters...I was devistated. Those were the only two years of my life I didn't hunt. Drove me crazy. You sure make me appreciate what I got now!


----------



## dob84 (Sep 18, 2007)

LOL...well CA isnt really known for its pheasant hunting. It kind of makes it feel like a trophy when you get one per day...which is mostly due to the fact that there just isnt the land management programs that there are in ND, SD, IA, etc. There are thousands of acres of public land here, but it produces other game besides roosters. I have had good luck with doves, quail, rabbits, and turkey...but the pheasant population suffers from the hunting pressure and especially when it floods in the valley.


----------

